# Backplate kühlen?



## donfearless (4. Juli 2020)

Moin Moin,

Ich hab da Mal ein paar wirre Gedanken.

Macht es Sinn, auf die Backplate einer GraKa zusätzliche Kühlkörper zu setzen um die dortige Wärme besser abzuleiten?
In meinem Fall bei einer Vega56.
Wenn Junior zockt kann man da Eier braten....


----------



## IICARUS (4. Juli 2020)

Wenn eine Backplate aus Metall besteht kann man zwischen PCB und Backplate Wärmeleitpads zwischen packen und dann wird durch die Backplate selbst die Wärme auf eine größere Fläche verteilt. Bei meiner ersten 2080 Grafikkarte von MSI war dies bereits ab Werk der Fall, bei Asus was ich jetzt verbaut habe ist die Backplate nur Schutz und Zierde und daher habe ich nach dem Umbau auf Wasser selbst Pads zwischen gesetzt. Hierbei habe ich nur die Positionen hinter der GPU und der Spannungswandler mit Pads versehen.

Das ganze macht schon ein wenig was aus, aber Wunder solltest du nicht erwarten, da die eigentliche Wärme immer noch vom Kühler abgeführt wird.


----------



## Research (4. Juli 2020)

Bilder Innenleben, pls.


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (4. Juli 2020)

Sofern Pads unter der Backplate sind wäre es wohl am effektivsten für einen Luftzug über die Backplate zu sorgen. Kann mir nicht vorstellen dass die Pads einen so guten Durchsatz haben als dass es sich lohnt noch Kühler auf die Backplate zu kleben.


----------



## IICARUS (4. Juli 2020)

Kühler auf die Backplate würde ich auch keine kleben.
Denn nicht nur weil es nicht viel ausmachen würde sieht es auch kacke aus.


----------



## OldGambler (4. Juli 2020)

Betrag entfernt auf eigenen Wunsch.


----------



## pseudonymx (4. Juli 2020)

400 MHz können aber auch schon den unterschied zwischen 60 und 30 FPS ausmachen  Und im regelfall Takten sich Grafikkarten so wie sie es Brauchen... vollast ist nunmal vollast...

Mit AMD gibts da ein paar möglichkeiten... in der Radeon software gibts die chill funktion in der sich die FPS festsetzten lassen und z.b bei inaktivität die Framerate sinkt.... Funktioniert auch super...

Über Undervolten könnt man auch nachdenken... je nach karte gibts da sogar Profile zum runterladen falls man es nicht selbst machen möchte


----------



## Research (4. Juli 2020)

Und mal Hardware auflisten.


----------



## ursmii (5. Juli 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Kühler auf die Backplate würde ich auch keine kleben.
> Denn nicht nur weil es nicht viel ausmachen würde sieht es auch kacke aus.



ich hatte noch einen kühlkörper rumliegen und hab den mal über nacht, um die temperatur anzugleichen, einfach auf die strix 2080TI gelegt (keine paste nix)
gefühlt hat sie nun >40°C und damit geht doch "etwas" wärme weg.

.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so kacke sieht es gar nicht aus. es wäre natürlich schöner, wenn es a) die ganze backplate abdecken würde oder b) direkt in die backplate integriert wäre.
da sind die zwei blauen scheisserchen, die temporär auf der m.2  schon weniger eine augenweide


----------



## donfearless (5. Juli 2020)

ursmii schrieb:


> ich hatte noch einen kühlkörper rumliegen und hab den mal über nacht, um die temperatur anzugleichen, einfach auf die strix 2080TI gelegt (keine paste nix)
> gefühlt hat sie nun >40°C und damit geht doch "etwas" wärme weg.
> 
> .
> ...



So etwas in der Art hatte ich gedacht


----------



## donfearless (5. Juli 2020)

Meine Karte ist eine
Radeon&#8482; Radeon RX Vega 56 Air Boost 8G OC | Graphics card - The world leader in display performance | MSI Deutschland

Die CPU ein Ryzen 5 2600 mit einer enermax liqmax 3 360

Das ganze in einem Big Tower Nzxt Phantom 630

Die vorhandene Backplate wird schon richtig Heiss


----------



## donfearless (5. Juli 2020)

Ich überlege ob ich auf die Karte einen Morpheus setzen sollte.
Den Morpheus 2 bekommt man ja. Allerdings habe ich Mal von einer Vega Version gelesen. Dazu finde ich aber irgendwie keinen Shop.


----------



## ursmii (5. Juli 2020)

donfearless schrieb:


> Meine Karte ist eine
> Radeon&#8482; Radeon RX Vega 56 Air Boost 8G OC | Graphics card - The world leader in display performance | MSI Deutschland
> Die vorhandene Backplate wird schon richtig Heiss



aber das ist ja eine blower-card. gar nicht gewusst, dass bei denen die backplate so heiss werden kann ...


----------



## OldGambler (5. Juli 2020)

Betrag entfernt auf eigenen Wunsch.


----------



## donfearless (5. Juli 2020)

Ich hab sie richtig sauber gemacht.
Neue wlp ist auch drauf. Jetzt ist sie laut GPU Z tatsächlich Kühler im Betrieb.
Ich hab mich mit dem Thema undervolting Mal beschäftigt. Das Problem war da allerdings, das der Lüfter nicht mehr richtig gearbeitet hat.
Ich hatte die neuen Einstellungen in der Reg gespeichert.
Soweit so gut... Allerdings musste ich immer wieder über das Tool auf Apply gehen damit das ganze startet.
Mal sehen ob ich diese Einstellungen wieder aus der Registry bekomme und dann eine Version mit Undervolting und ganz leichten OC drauf.
Irgendwas Deppensicheres.....

Gibt es eventuell sonst eine Option das ganze zurück zu setzten? Oder eine fertige BIOS Light Version zum überspielen?


----------



## donfearless (15. Juli 2020)

So ... alles auf den Morpheus umgebaut und eine neue Backplate gebaut dazu.....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (15. Juli 2020)

Sieht gut aus, gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## Dragon AMD (15. Juli 2020)

donfearless schrieb:


> So ... alles auf den Morpheus umgebaut und eine neue Backplate gebaut dazu.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welches Material hast du genommen? 

Alu oder Kupfer?

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (15. Juli 2020)

Kann mich da fast nicht satt sehen, die Backplate ist richtig Geil geworden... !


----------



## donfearless (15. Juli 2020)

Ich habe die Plate als Reine Stützfunktion. Zwischen der Backplate und dem PCB sind 8mm Luft die Bohrungen sind damit die Wärme sofort aufsteigen kann.
Die Plate ist aus Edelstahl Als Kühlkörper zwar nicht toll, allerdings aufgrund des Abstandes kein Problem.
Der Unterschied im Benchmark unter Volllast zwischen dieser Plate und komplett ohne ist nur 1 Grad
Im Idle kein Unterschied...


----------



## IICARUS (15. Juli 2020)

Die Backplate macht auch normalerweise nicht viel aus, die haupt Wärme wird daher immer noch vom Kühler abhängig bleiben.


----------



## ursmii (15. Juli 2020)

. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mit 8mm Abstand erübrigt sich fast die Frage, ob eine Verbindung über die GPU und der Einsatz eines Wärmeleitpads nicht etwas gebracht hätte oder wird die "Spinne" gar nicht so warm?


----------



## Dragon AMD (15. Juli 2020)

Ja Stainleysteal nimmt gut wärme auf und gibt sie schlecht ab. 

Vielleicht kannst du eine aus Alu machen und Wärmeleitpads für die Spannungwandler nutzen. 

Bringt zwar nicht so viel aber bei Amd Grafikkarten schon mehr als bei Nvidia Grafikkarte.

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## donfearless (15. Juli 2020)

Interessanterweise waren die Temperaturen ohne die originale Backplate nur mit dem Blower schon besser.
Ich tendiere auf jeden Fall zu meiner gut belüfteten Version.
Das Kreuz bleibt auch kühler als vorher.


----------

